# Mogadore 43 Ramp



## quicktafix1 (Feb 4, 2009)

Fished Mogadore at the State Route 43 boat ramp 12/18. Started at 9 and left at 2 on the east side of the handicap dock in 9 feet of water. Caught 11 perch 9 too small to keep at my first spot then moved twice to 11 feet of water heading South East and got into decent fish. Still alot of small fish but exciting nonetheless. Ended up catching fish all day.
Ice was 3 inches of black ice with 1 to 2 inches of white ice on top. The lake was making ice all day. I had maggots and minnows. A tiny silver and black jigging Rapala out fished both live bait! Lots of fun. On my way back there today.


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Nice report & pics . thanks


----------



## Cntrpn (Jan 18, 2016)

I'm headed out there right now. I'm from up north, so any help would be appreciated. Never fished this lake on the ice before. Thanks in advance 
Tight lines


----------



## quicktafix1 (Feb 4, 2009)

I will be there around 9:30. Be glad to share my limited knowledge.


----------



## Cntrpn (Jan 18, 2016)

I'll be there right around the same time. Traffic willing


----------



## jared015 (Jul 20, 2012)

How's the ice today


----------



## quicktafix1 (Feb 4, 2009)

Still good East of the 43 boat ramp. Caught some decent crappies today. Finicky bite. Jigging Rap outfished minnows again!


----------



## jared015 (Jul 20, 2012)

Just left. Fishing was good. Lots of small to medium fish. 

Crappie and bluegills. 

I would like to say I did see a set of ice fishing holes with about 5 small perch and 2 gills sitting on the ice left dead. What a waste 

What the hell is wrong with people. If you're going to kill a fish, don't wast them.


----------



## jared015 (Jul 20, 2012)

Ice was 4-5" right off the ramp at 43.


----------



## quicktafix1 (Feb 4, 2009)

Heading back to fish tge 43 ramp area with some tip ups and 3 inch shiners. Gonna be a beautiful day!!


----------



## BIGEYURK25 (Apr 4, 2013)

Fished 10-3 today, about 30 fish, gills, crappie, and perch. Nothing over 8" and ice was 5-6.5"


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

BIGEYURK25 said:


> Fished 10-3 today, about 30 fish, gills, crappie, and perch. Nothing over 8" and ice was 5-6.5"


You had to of talked to us. I had the red and tan striped shanty.


----------



## BIGEYURK25 (Apr 4, 2013)

fishingful said:


> You had to of talked to us. I had the red and tan striped shanty.


I was in the green Eskimo flip, I talked to a few guys. I'm sure you were one


----------



## ballast (Sep 15, 2011)

Im gona go there tomorrow...is it a a.m. or pm bite?


----------



## BIGEYURK25 (Apr 4, 2013)

My brother has been there since it got dark with 1 fish to show for it so I can't help you with that lol


----------



## ballast (Sep 15, 2011)

Thanks


----------

